

Tent Cities in the US? ... wow. - jwt
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/11/tent-city-report/?hp

======
biohacker42
Wow, dude that's an awesome title. Did you come up with it yourself or is
there a team of writers behind _dot dot dot wow_?

You can generate a lot of traffic with those editorial skills, but it's a lot
more effective if you're at a more popular site. HN is so boring and not
popular, why waste your time by submitting such catchy headlines here?

